# it seemed impossible to be able to



## stella1192

This is a difficult one I think, I might have phrased it wrong in the first place:

The funniest part of learning Japanese language is to actually be able to understand and read things. 
When I started studying Japanese, it seemed impossible to be able to speak and understand in such complicated language. 
But when I began to study hard I started to understand people conversation and read the main kanji, which made studying japanese extremely fun.

日本の学習の中で一番楽しいことは言葉は実際に分かったり、読んだりすることです。
日本語を勉強し始めた時、その複雑な言葉を話せたり理解できたりすることは不可能だったようにです。
しかし一所懸命勉強する時、人の会話を分か始めて、主な漢字を読めて、そんなことは日本語を学ぶのは最も楽しくなりました。


----------



## frequency

stella1192 said:


> 日本の学習の中で一番楽しいことは言葉は実際に分かったり、読んだりすることです。
> 日本語を勉強し始めた時、その複雑な言葉を話せたり理解できたりすることは不可能だったようにです。


 
You thought that you wouldn't be able to understand Japanese before, didn't you? Say 不可能でした。 And this can connect to しかし.

In your original sentence, ようにです is introducing 楽しいことは. 楽しい―不可能だったけど楽しい. (I mean that ようにです works with 楽しいこと. Therefore, they sound like _It was impossible, but it was fun for me_.)

By choosing 不可能でした, yours will be
It's fun to understand―I couldn't do before―but I'm getting to understand it now, so it's fun. I think this is what you want to say.


----------



## Flaminius

不可能でした, *frequency*, means it was definitely impossible.  What we need to translate is the perception of being  impossible.  I would say:
こんなに複雑な言葉を理解したり話したりできるようになるとは思えませんでした。


----------



## kamot

I agree with Flaminius's interpretation.

日本*語*の学習で一番楽しいことは言葉*が*実際に分かったり、読*めたり*することです。
日本語を勉強し始めた時、*こんなに*複雑な言葉を話せたり理解できたり*するようになるとは思えませんでした*。(〜するようになるのは不可能だと思いました could be also possible.)
しかし一所懸命勉強する*と*、人の会話を分か*ったり*、主な漢字を読め*たりし始めて*、日本語を学ぶの*がとても*楽しくなりました。


----------



## Nino83

Hello everyone.
Can I ask you why do you put the particle "は" in "とは思えませんでした"?
Does it changes the meaning if one says できるようになると思えませんでした?
Thank you very much


----------



## karlalou

Nino83 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Can I ask you why do you put the particle "は" in "とは思えませんでした"?
> Does it changes the meaning if one says できるようになると思えませんでした?
> Thank you very much


Hi, 
by adding は, I feel the meaning of the part followed by this は is emphasized.


----------



## Nino83

Ah, ok. So it's the normal function of the particle "は" 
Thank you


----------



## karlalou

Surely, as OP says in English


stella1192 said:


> it seemed impossible


the Japanese should be also 不可能に見えた or 不可能に思えた or something like that.


----------



## stella1192

Flaminius said:


> 不可能でした, *frequency*, means it was definitely impossible.  What we need to translate is the perception of being  impossible.  I would say:
> こんなに複雑な言葉を理解したり話したりできるようになるとは思えませんでした。


Thank you Flaminius
Since I am very bad at using pronouns, is こんなに in this case the polite form of その?


kamot said:


> I agree with Flaminius's interpretation.
> 
> 日本*語*の学習で一番楽しいことは言葉*が*実際に分かったり、読*めたり*することです。
> 日本語を勉強し始めた時、*こんなに*複雑な言葉を話せたり理解できたり*するようになるとは思えませんでした*。(〜するようになるのは不可能だと思いました could be also possible.)
> しかし一所懸命勉強する*と*、人の会話を分か*ったり*、主な漢字を読め*たりし始めて*、日本語を学ぶの*がとても*楽しくなりました。



Thank you for the corrections! I have a question about the たりたりする form. Is it used very often in japanese? Like almost every time you want to link two actions, or is there a specific particular usage?


----------



## kamot

stella1192 said:


> Since I am very bad at using pronouns, is こんなに in this case the polite form of その?



The difference is not politeness.

Literally,
その： that, its, the
この： this
こんなに： such, so, like this

"その複雑な言語", "この複雑な言語" and "こんなに複雑な言語" all make sense for me. But I think "こんなに複雑な言語" is more natural translation as "such complicated language".



stella1192 said:


> I have a question about the たりたりする form. Is it used very often in japanese? Like almost every time you want to link two actions, or is there a specific particular usage?



Yes, we often use 〜たり〜たりする in case we state the same kind of action in parallel.


----------



## frequency

勉強し始めた時―不可能でした
勉強し始めた時―（私には）不可能のようでした。

Well, I just mentioned the usage of ようにです in the the passage of the two sentencs.
ようにです in it is working with the first sentence, so the flow in these two sounds like
楽しい―不可能だったようにです. Or, further, 楽しい―不可能だったから.
So I just cut ようにです and said 不可能でした。

Yes, when we talk about what Stella is saying in her English sentences, that would correctly be this one,


Flaminius said:


> こんなに複雑な言葉を理解したり話したりできるようになるとは思えませんでした。


and you're talking about the correctness of the translation.


----------



## stella1192

kamot said:


> The difference is not politeness.
> 
> Literally,
> その： that, its, the
> この： this
> こんなに： such, so, like this
> 
> "その複雑な言語", "この複雑な言語" and "こんなに複雑な言語" all make sense for me. But I think "こんなに複雑な言語" is more natural translation as "such complicated language".
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we often use 〜たり〜たりする in case we state the same kind of action in parallel.


Oooh I understand now, thank you kamot!
Thank you @frequency too!


----------

